# mechanische tastatur



## vatermorgana (29. März 2011)

hallo liebe hardware gemeinde,

ich wollte mal fragen:

1. was ist ein N-key rollover?
2. was ist eine mechanische tastaur?
3. was ist der unterschied von einer "normalen" tastatur zu einer mechanischen?
4. mach eine mechanische tastatur auch schon für einen nicht "ultra progamer" sinn?


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (29. März 2011)

so ich beantworte mal die einfachen fragen
zu 4. klar, wenn du z.B. vielschreiber bist. Es ist halt ei ganz anderes gefühl als auf ner normalen tasta

mfg alex


----------



## rabe08 (29. März 2011)

1. Echtes n-key rollover bedeutet, dass wirklich JEDE Taste UNABHÄNGIG von JEDER anderen Taste ausgewertet wird. D.h. Du drückst alle Tasten und der Computer erkennt das. Dieses ist technisch nur sehr aufwendig zu realisieren, idR wird jede Taste mit einer Diode isoliert. teuer, teuer, teuer
2. Eine mechanische Tastatur verfügt an jeder Taste über einen Mikrotaster.
3. eine mechanische Tastatur verändert auch nach jahrelangen Gebrauch nicht das Anschlagverhalten. Eine "normale" Tastatur mit Folienkontakten wird schon nach wenigen Monaten intensiven Gebrauchs "weicher". Ist wie früher Quickshot vs. Competition Pro, war auch Folie gegen Mikroschalter. Ein Competition Pro hat locker 100 Quickshots überlebt.
4. Mußt Du selber wissen, ausprobieren. Ist reine Gefühlssache.
5. Eine mechanische Tastatur ist extrem laut im Anschlag. Eine gängige Bezeichnung ist auch "Maschinengewehr"


----------



## gh0st76 (30. März 2011)

rabe08 schrieb:


> 1. Echtes n-key rollover bedeutet, dass wirklich JEDE Taste UNABHÄNGIG von JEDER anderen Taste ausgewertet wird. D.h. Du drückst alle Tasten und der Computer erkennt das. Dieses ist technisch nur sehr aufwendig zu realisieren, idR wird jede Taste mit einer Diode isoliert. teuer, teuer, teuer


 
So teuer sind die nicht mehr. Entweder wird die Tastatur über PS/2 angeschlossen und bietet darüber volles NKey-Rollover, oder wie es Noopoo mit der Mini Choc gemacht hat. Volles NKey - Rollover über USB. Leider gibts die noch nicht im DE Layout.

Zur Lautstärke der Tasten: Wenn man sich erstmal an die Switches gewöhnt hat hämmert man die auch nicht mehr bis zum Anschlag durch. Die mechanischen lösen ja schon relativ schnell aus. Anders als die Rubberdomes wie in G15/19/was auch immer. Bei den 0815 Brettern muss man ja den kompletten Hub nutzen damit die Taste auslöst.


----------



## koxbox (30. März 2011)

rabe08 schrieb:


> 5. Eine mechanische Tastatur ist extrem laut im Anschlag. Eine gängige Bezeichnung ist auch "Maschinengewehr"


 
Die Aussage kann man nicht ganz so verallgemeinern. Es kommt auf den eingesetzten switch an , wie laut die Tastatur ist.
Auf meine Filco mit MXblue trifft die Aussage ganz passend, die andere (Steelseries 6Gv2-MXblack) ist höchstens so laut wie die ganzen Gummitastaturen.


----------



## Psycho1996 (30. März 2011)

Wusst ich noch garnet das es sowas gibt^^ Hab mal schnell geschaut, aber die Teile sind mir echt zu teuer... Hab keine für 50-70€ gefunden^^ Hab aber gedacht das die deutlich teurer sind die "Maschienengewehre" xD


----------



## gh0st76 (31. März 2011)

Psycho1996 schrieb:


> Wusst ich noch garnet das es sowas gibt^^ Hab mal schnell geschaut, aber die Teile sind mir echt zu teuer... Hab keine für 50-70€ gefunden^^ Hab aber gedacht das die deutlich teurer sind die "Maschienengewehre" xD


 
Ab 80 bekommt man die 6G V2. Teurer sind mechanische. Aber dafür halten die auch mal locker die Lebensdauer von 3 oder 4 G19 durch. Wenn nicht noch länger.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (31. März 2011)

Cherry G80-3000LSCDE-2, PS/2 & USB, DE | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

cherry wenns ohne spielereien und leuchten ok ist und die gibts ab ~50


----------



## OctoCore (31. März 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Teurer sind mechanische. Aber dafür halten die auch mal locker die Lebensdauer von 3 oder 4 G19 durch. Wenn nicht noch länger.


 
Die Lebensdauer hängt wohl hauptsächlich vom Anwender ab. Ich gebe zu, ich bin ein echter Holzhacker. Bei den üblichen Folien/Gummi-Tastis brauche ich weniger als ein Jahr, bis sie auf sind. "Auf" bedeutet, dass man bei manchen Tasten dann recht energisch nachdrücken muss, bis was kommt. Sowas stört deutlich den Schreibfluss. Und in Spielen ist es sowieso tödlich, wenn die Taste nicht prompt kommt.


----------



## gh0st76 (1. April 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Die Lebensdauer hängt wohl hauptsächlich vom Anwender ab. Ich gebe zu, ich bin ein echter Holzhacker. Bei den üblichen Folien/Gummi-Tastis brauche ich weniger als ein Jahr, bis sie auf sind. "Auf" bedeutet, dass man bei manchen Tasten dann recht energisch nachdrücken muss, bis was kommt. Sowas stört deutlich den Schreibfluss. Und in Spielen ist es sowieso tödlich, wenn die Taste nicht prompt kommt.


 
Das kenn ich auch als ich damals meine G15 hatte. Die war nach einem Jahr sowas von fertig. Dann hab ich günstig eine K1 gekauft und seitdem würde ich mir nie wieder so ein Brett kaufen was mehr Schein als sein ist.


----------



## copi (1. April 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:
			
		

> Ab 80 bekommt man die 6G V2. Teurer sind mechanische. Aber dafür halten die auch mal locker die Lebensdauer von 3 oder 4 G19 durch. Wenn nicht noch länger.



Lol ghost du bist auch in jedem Keyboard und maus thread vorhanden, genau wie ich
Was ich aber eigentlich sagen wollte, die ss 6gv2 is doch mechanisch? Hatte die schon hier, vom Anschlag her genauso wie die filco tenkeyless, die ich jetzt hab, nur zu gross für mich...


----------



## Chron-O-John (1. April 2011)

Ich schmeiß mal einen Link rein. Da kannst viel drüber lesen.

[Sammelthread] Mechanische Tastaturen und andere Sonderwünsche - Forum de Luxx

Wenn du es mit der Tastatur nicht eilig hast, kannst über ebay & co auch sehr günstig eine gebrauchte, alte Tastatur bekommen (ich hab z.b. eine mit weißen ALPS-Switches um 10€ bekommen)


----------



## gh0st76 (1. April 2011)

copi schrieb:


> Lol ghost du bist auch in jedem Keyboard und maus thread vorhanden, genau wie ich
> Was ich aber eigentlich sagen wollte, die ss 6gv2 is doch mechanisch? Hatte die schon hier, vom Anschlag her genauso wie die filco tenkeyless, die ich jetzt hab, nur zu gross für mich...


 
Jau. Sieht fast so aus.


----------



## FX_GTX (2. April 2011)

Ich besitze die steelseries 7G und steelseries 6G v2, ich bin begeistert von ihnen.

 steelseries 

PS: Ich hab die steelseries 6G v2 für 65€ bei Mindfactory gekauft


----------

